# Deflection Connection



## Engineer22 (Mar 24, 2018)

This is a non exam question, but this is a design connection problem I have seen and would like to get a better grasp of- are any structural engineers here familiar with slip connections to deal with partition deflection? I have seen them with the top track (see image) directly to the underside of ceiling. Have you seen any with connections that may not but up directly against the ceiling? How does one detail a deflection connection for a sloped roof condition? My thought is you cannot have the track up against ceiling?


----------

